# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Επικινδυνα και ασφαλή  φυτα εσωτερικου χωρου

## alkisti

Επικινδυνα φυτα εσωτερικου χωρου

- αμαρυλλις
- παραδεισιο πουλι
- κρινοι κάλα
- ασφοδελοι
- διφενμαχια
- αγγλικος κισσος
- δαχτυλιθρα
- πρινος
- αρκευθος
- κρινακια κοιλαδας
- καμπανουλες
- ολεανδρος
- φυλλοδεντρο
- ροδοδεντρο
- ραβεντι
- μοσχομπιζελα
- νεφροσια

πηγη , βιβλιο : Το κοκατιλ
julie rach

----------


## alkisti

Ασφαλη φυτα σπιτιου

- αφρικανικη βιολετα
- αλοη
- ταυρο-ουρα
- κακτος Χριστουγεννων
- κολεος
- συκια-νανος
- φτερες διαφορων ειδων
- γαρδενιες
- κλιματσιδες
- ηβισκοι
- νεφριτες φυτα
- καλανκο
- φοινικες
- πιπεριτσες
- φυκοι
- αραχνουλες
- γιουκα

πηγη , βιβλιο : Το κοκατιλ
julie rach

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Με συγχωρείς Alkisti , τα θέματα απο το βιβλίο αυτό είναι πολύ χρήσιμα αλλά πυστεύω οτι θα τέριαζαν καλύτερα αν γίνονταν όλα μαζί ένα θέμα με το όνομα του Βιβλίου ή αν μπορούσες να βοηθήσεις αναπτύσοντας τα με δικές σου ιδέες και απόψεις .
Όλα αυτά τα έγραψες διαβάζοντας το βιβλίο και πληκτρολογόντας ή σε κάποια τοποθεσία στον ιστό ?

----------


## alkisti

απο το βιβλιο που εχω τα εγραψα ... δεν ξερω αν δεν επιτρεπεται , αν δεν επιτρεπεται ο αdmin ή οποιος αλλος ειναι υπευθινος σε αυτη την ενοτητα ας τα σβησει .

----------


## Antigoni87

Επιτρέπεται αν υπάρχει η πηγή! Γράψε μας και συγγραφέα όμως εκτός από τον τίτλο του βιβλίου  ::  
Αλλά όπως σου είπα πριν καλύτερα να είναι στο εξής μαζεμένες οι πληροφορίες σε ένα θέμα! Θα βοηθήσεις πιο πολύ κάποιον που θα ψάχνει πληροφορίες, να μην ψάχνει ένα ένα τόσα θέματα, τα οποία μπορεί και να μη βρίσκει λόγω τίτλου, πχ "Τα φυτά" (είναι πολύ γενικός τίτλος κι εγώ προσωπικά δεν κατάλαβα για τι πράγμα μιλούσε πριν ανοίξω το θέμα!).
Βάλε αν θες πιο συγκεκριμένο τίτλο και μάζεψε εκεί τις πληροφορίες σου, και σύντομα θα μεταφερθούν εκεί και τα ήδη υπάρχοντα θέματα!  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Ή θα μπορούσες για κάθε κατηγορία (διαμονή-υγεία-διατροφή-εκπαίδευση κτλ) να φτιάχνεις από ένα μόνο θέμα στην κάθε αντίστοιχη ενότητα και εκεί να μαζεύεται ο,τι αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Τα παιδιά που διαχειρίζονται την ενότητα των παπαγλαλων θα σε βοηθήσουν καλύτερα όταν το δουν.
Χαιρετώ!  :winky:

----------

